# Coin up Arcade auction May 9/2010



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Auction-16-May-in-Toronto-W0QQAdIdZ203724955

Anyone going please take pics!

Also what is your arcade game collection if you could hump the machine home?

-Terminator 2 : Judgement Day
-Fatal Fury
-Capcom vs SNK
-Marvel vs Capcom
-1943

Both those games come to mind as I loved them and OMG I think I dropped like $200 just into alone T2 way back when. >_<;;


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG!!

SeaDevil.

http://www.cgcc.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19300&highlight=gerald

I remember that game at the Delta Hotel Montreal game room in the early 90's. Could have been under another name for that game but that still brings back awesome memories running down to play it every time we'd drive to Montreal and stay there. Man now I gotta take a trip down to Montreal just to see if they have the game room still there as I dont think I checked it out years ago when I was there.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh man, some great games. I don't have extra cash to blow but how much do you guys think the arkanoid machine would go for?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

One of my co-worker went there a few years back. He says it was not worth the money as they are overpriced for a semi-working machine.
He eventually got the $2000 one from COSTCO instead. I am actually kind of hoping to grab one from COSTCO if they have it again as it has about 64 games you can select from. Either that or I make one myself.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow you don't see this too often. Hell once in a blue moon more like it.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/1735859677.html

Full arcade unit for free. If you can repair it or mod it you're good to go.


----------

